# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  کوری پیدا کردن دروس با واحد کمتر

## saeedvbm

با سلام خدمت اساتید و دوستان 
یه سوالی هستش با این عنوان : " گزارشی بنویسید که عنوان درسهایی را بدهد که تعداد واحد آنها کمتر از تعداد واحد درسی با کد مشخصه p11 باشد " ، هر کاری کردم جواب نگرفتم . ممنون میشم راهنمایی ام کنید . ( توضیح : فقط رکورد را با خود جدول دروس باید پیوند خورند ) . با join 

credite
title
id

2
DB
p11

1
os
m65

1
C#‎
t55



نتیجه باید به این صورت باشه :
title

os

C#‎

----------

